# Darf man Spiele cracken wenn man kein CD-Laufwerk hat?



## taks (15. September 2010)

Abend zusammen

Ich lege mir ein neues Notebook zu.
Ich habe jetzt auch ein passendes gefunden, jedoch verfügt dieses über kein optisches Laufwerk.
Wenn ich jetzt ein Spiel spielen möchte welches nur ab CD startet, darf ich dafür einen Crack benutzen?

Ich hoffe einer kann mir weiter helfen 

Und bitte *keine* Antworten welche nur auf *Spekulationen und Halbwahrheiten* beruhen...


----------



## dj*viper (15. September 2010)

laut Wiki:


> Die meisten kommerziellen Applikationen untersagen in ihren  Lizenzbedingungen jegliche Modifikationen der Software oder sogar schon  den Vorgang des Disassemblierens. In vielen Ländern existieren Gesetze,  die definieren, inwieweit eine Modifikation eines Binärprogramms erlaubt  ist. In Deutschland ist das Modifizieren eines Binärprogramms somit  grundsätzlich erlaubt, solange die ursprüngliche Funktionalität des  Programms nicht beeinträchtigt wird. Zusätzliche Funktionen dürfen dabei  alleine zum Zwecke der Herstellung von Kompatibilität zu eigenen  Programmen implementiert werden. Ein Patch darf dabei nur in Form eines  Programms verbreitet werden, das die Originaldatei nach Vorgaben  verändert, jedoch nicht in Form einer modifizierten Kopie der  Originaldatei. Das Recht, ein Programm zum Zwecke der Herstellung von  Kompatibilität verändern zu dürfen ist auf internationaler Ebene nicht  selbstverständlich. Das Untersagen jeglicher Modifikationen in den  Lizenzbedingungen hat jedoch in den seltensten Fällen rechtswirksame  Konsequenzen, da dies u. a. auch den Vorgang des Entfernens eines Computervirus durch Antivirenprogramme in Frage stellt.
> Da die rechtliche Lage häufig unklar ist, was das Entfernen von einem  Kopierschutz betrifft, verwenden manche kommerzielle Applikationen  einen verschlüsselten oder komprimierten Binärcode, wodurch die Daten  gemäß Vorgaben in ausführbaren Maschinencode konvertiert werden müssen,  bevor sie vom Computer interpretierbar sind. Da die Programme jedoch dem  Rechner „verraten“ müssen, wie die integrierten Daten zu konvertieren  sind, ist es auch für Cracker  nachvollziehbar, wie sich der Code in einen interpretierbaren Zustand  konvertieren lässt. Die Software-Industrie implementiert solche  Verfahren, um es einerseits den Crackern zu erschweren, das Programm zu  interpretieren. Jedoch auch, um die Möglichkeit zu unterbinden, ein  Patch-Programm zur Modifikation des Original-Programms zu  veröffentlichen, da es so nicht mehr möglich ist, das Programm durch das  Verändern einzelner Bytes zu modifizieren und als einzige Möglichkeit  die Verbreitung einer vollständigen modifizierten Originaldatei  verbleibt. Dies ist urheberrechtlich meist eindeutig untersagt.


----------



## Olstyle (15. September 2010)

Den Kopierschutz auf jedwedem Weg zu umgehen ist in Deutschland verboten. Damit erübrigt sich auch jede Diskussion.


----------



## Pokerclock (15. September 2010)

Da war der Kollege schneller mit dem Schließen als ich. Dennoch den Text werde ich jetzt nicht löschen, vielleicht ist er ja noch nützlich.

Das Zitat aus Wikipedia sagt das Meiste bereits aus. Hier in Deutschland ist es "allgemein" umstritten, was aber eher an der Unkenntnis der meisten User und an der etwas veralteten und lückenhaften Gesetzgebung liegt. Fachkundige entdecken schnell, wo der Knackpunkt liegt.

Um mal etwas präziser zu werden und anhand konkreter §§ zu erklären. Besonders bei Computerprogrammen kommt es schnell zu Missverständnissen, da für diese spezielle Regelungen gelten, die den allgemeinen Regelungen (hier besonders der §53 UrhG zu nennen, als Zugeständnis an die Privatkopie) vorgehen. Es gibt bei Computerprogrammen schlichtweg kein Recht auf eine Privatkopie (sprich Vervielfältigung). Maximal eine Sicherungskopie ist erlaubt und die auch nur, wenn der Rechteinhaber nicht anders für eine dauerhafte Nutzung sorgen kann (z.B. Support schickt einen Ersatzdatenträger). Der §53 UrhG fällt also schon mal als Argument weg, wenn man selbst bereits im Besitz einer legalen Lizenz ist.

Liest man die einschlägigen §§ 69c/69d, 95a und §108b UrhG kommt man auch schnell auf den Trichter, warum eine Vervielfältigung (durch eigene Bearbeitung, sonstige Umarbeitung des Codes > §69c Nr.1 UrhG) trotz privater Natur nicht möglich ist. Strafrechtlich wird man aus dem Schneider sein (§108b UrhG, solange es bei einer privaten Kopie zur eigenen Nutzung bleibt), wenn man einen Kopierschutz (und jede Software hat diese; was anderes ist die CD-Abfrage nun mal nicht) entfernt, allerdings bleibt immer noch die zivilrechtliche Seite. Einerseits hat der Rechteinhaber einen Vernichtungsanspruch (der gecrackten Kopie) gemäß §69f UrhG anderseits kann dieser auch gemäß §97 UrhG Schadenersatz fordern, wenn denn ein Schaden vorliegt und zuvor eine Abmahnung ausgesprochen wurde. Ob und wie weit ein Schaden vorliegt, darüber kann man sich jetzt streiten. 

Egal wie man es nimmt, liegt ein Verstoß gegen geltendes Urheberrecht vor. Man sollte sich also sehr genau überlegen, was man macht und was für Konsequenzen das haben kann.


----------

